# Cool Weather= Hot Fishing in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Yesterday I had mike Naylor and Gary Stewart on board for the first time since the spring. Hey were looking forward to getting into some speckled trout and redfish action. Got to the boat and the wind was blowing 15-20 mph out of the north going outside where I have been on the trout was probably not a good idea. So we started out close in the marsh for redfish. We put a few in the boat and decided to headed out and look around a bit. We found the speckled trout on an oyster reef in 4 ft of water near the edges of Black bay. Live shrimp was all they wanted 3 ft under a cork pretty steady action. Not big trout but typical fall stuff 12 to 16 inches right in the box. Filled the limit and went back to get a few more reds. Picked up two bulls and headed for the dock <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Gary</st1lace></st1:City> had a job to bid at noon. Great day and awesome feeling weather it felt like October.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 39pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 39pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 39pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 39pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 39pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------

